# Mũ Trẻ Em Rộng Vành Cho Trẻ Từ 8 Đến 30 Tháng Dễ Thương Bg01 M3590



## gaumeoshopbg (16/3/19)

Mũ trẻ em là một phụ kiện không thể thiếu cho mỗi trẻ , bởi nó không chỉ là một phụ kiện giúp trẻ thêm baby đáng yêu mà còn giúp trẻ em bảo vệ làn dan yếu ớt dưới những tác nhân của môi trường. GauMeoShop.Net xin giới thiệu tới các bạn mẫu mũ trẻ em rộng vành thoáng mát dành cho bé từ 8 đến 36 tháng tuổi mới về cho mùa hè năm nay.





*1) Những đặc điểm nổi bật của mũ trẻ em rộng vành.*
- Với thiết kế của mũ trẻ em rộng vành thoáng mát , giúp những đứa con của bạn trông baby dễ thương, điệu đà và đáng yêu hơn rất nhiều mỗi khi ra ngoài dạo chơi.

- Mẫu mũ trẻ em rộng vành này là mẫu mới nhất hiện nay, được làm từ chất liệt bông lên tới 95%, mềm mại thoáng mát, giúp trẻ vô cùng thoải mái , không gây cảm giác ngứa ngáy khó chịu.






- Đối với những bé từ 5 đến 36 tháng tuổi thì tóc bé vẫn chưa mọc đầy đủ,và da đầu cần được bảo vệ dưới những tác nhân môi trường xung quanh như nắng gió....Chiếc mũ rộng vành trẻ em này sẽ giúp các bé tre đi những khuyết điểm và bảo vệ sức khoẻ cho trẻ mỗi khi bé ra ngoài dạo chơi.

- Mũ trẻ em rộng vành này có 3 mầu cho các Mẹ lựa chọn , hơn thế nữa độ rộng vành của mũ từ 46-50cm và có quai đeo đảm bảo mũ không bị thổi bay khi trẻ dạo chơi trên phố.






- Mỗi khi bạn đặt mua mũ trẻ em tại GauMeoShop.Net thì sẽ được nhân viên shop tư vấn nhiệt tình và đóng gói giao hàng nhanh và cẩn thận.

- Đặt biệt khi bạn đặt mua mũ trẻ em từ 3 sản phẩm  trở lên tại shop các bạn sẽ được miễn phí vận chuyển trong cả nước.





















Cam Kết Của GauMeoShop

- Tư vấn nhiệt tình

- Nói không với sản phẩm kém chất lượng.

- Hoàn tiền 100% Nếu sản phẩm không giống như trong hình.

- Đổi trả trong vòng 3 ngày nếu có lỗi nhà sản xuất.

- Mẫu mã cập nhật liên tục

- Webstie : gaumeoshop.net

- Fanpage : Gấu Mèo shop -  Mũ, khăn thời trang

- Bạn là một người kinh doanh muốn tìm nguồn hàng thì có thể liên hệ với shop để nhập giá sỉ .

- Free Ship cho những đơn hàng sỉ từ 2 triệu trở lên


----------

